# Streams and snow and a natty



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

The snow was stuck to the trees this morning and always thought it looks pretty. So figured a few pics with a natty would add to the beauty 👍 thanks for looking


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome scenery and super cool bent natural.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

brucered said:


> Awesome scenery and super cool bent natural.


@Stankard757 gave it to me I love it 😍 nice shooter great for my right hand hold . Thanks


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That would be one of my favorite spots also 😀


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Portboy said:


> The snow was stuck to the trees this morning and always thought it looks pretty. So figured a few pics with a natty would add to the beauty 👍 thanks for looking
> View attachment 364820
> 
> View attachment 364822
> ...


Get you some larger ammo out and try to shake a few of those limbs free of snow 😆


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Just about perfection right there.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> That would be one of my favorite spots also 😀


Ya it’s easy on the eyes that’s for sure


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Get you some larger ammo out and try to shake a few of those limbs free of snow 😆


Lol ya would be fun just people see ya on the bridge shooting think your bugging the fish 🐟


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Just about perfection right there.


Ya suppose to be 17c on Thursday be good spot for a cookout!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Lol ya would be fun just people see ya on the bridge shooting think your bugging the fish 🐟


It is beautiful. It's finally sunny where I'm at and I'm soaking every bit of it up lol


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Amazing scenery!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> It is beautiful. It's finally sunny where I'm at and I'm soaking every bit of it up lol


Haha I am working on a pfs for some fella who soaking up the sun 🌞 haha


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Amazing scenery!


Yep beautiful country when momma nature chills out


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Haha I am working on a pfs for some fella who soaking up the sun 🌞 haha


I bet that fella can't wait haha 😆


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> I bet that fella can't wait haha 😆


It’s going well soooo far


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Check this out for a winter pic a friend took out on bay . Can you see it lol


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Portboy said:


> It’s going well soooo far


That is always good news! You've done a few by now so I'm sure you've got the process down lol. Seriously though I'm excited and patiently waiting 😁


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Check this out for a winter pic a friend took out on bay . Can you see it lol
> View attachment 364825


That looks so pristine


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> That looks so pristine


If that’s momma nature tanning I like see the rest of her 😻


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Portboy said:


> If that’s momma nature tanning I like see the rest of her 😻


I with you on that one haha


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Great thread, man, thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> Great thread, man, thanks for sharing these!


Made me smile.....


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks guys ! If I got couple you fellas to smile 😊 it was a worth while couple pics


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

She getting close boys


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Check this out for a winter pic a friend took out on bay . Can you see it lol
> View attachment 364825


 The attached photo look like a big snow a$$


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not a big fan of cold,but the pics are beautiful,reminds me a bit of a spot outside Flagstaff,AZ,when i was a kid.
Thanks for posting bud


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful scenery


----------

